# TV Cabinet to Enclosures Help (kinda long, sorry guys! Any help appreciated)



## Skippii (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone!

So! Here's the deal… I've got this big old TV cabinet I picked up a few months back ($50, thought it was a bit of a steal!), and I've decided I want to convert it into some snake enclosures, 2 to be precise. I'm not positive exactly how this is going to work, and I'm definitely not much of a builder, but I'm gonna give it a whack.

I've attached some pictures (most of which I've scribbled on in MS Paint.. Made me feel like a 5 year old again haha). I'm still fairly new to the reptile world, and so far only had to use click clacks, so this will be my first time setting up a more permanent snake home, so bear with me and feel free to correct anything you feel I'm doing wrong or areas you think I could improve on. Completely open to suggestions, it's why I'm here!

*First picture* is just a blank picture of the cabinet. If you have any suggestions on things that need to be changed, PLEASE for my benefit (as I learn best from visual cues), save this image, scribble your adjustments on it and post it back here for me. 






1.


*Second picture* contains measurements etc. both enclosures will be set up more or less identically, so any scribblings you see on one (unless I mention otherwise) will be the same in the other.





2.



*Third picture* shows my planned location for air vents, heat sources and main hides. This is still pretty basic (+ not to scale), and obviously I plan to add in water, Thermometers, light cages, synthetic plants and vines/perches etc to add interest and places to climb a little (May not be a super tall enclosure, but I'll still add something in case they feel like getting off the ground a little).





3.


*Now a bit of an explanation:*
My snakes are still very young at this point, so for now I'm just going to be working on the middle section of the cabinet. As they grow, I plan to expand into the outside cupboards (including the outside cupboards, the cabinet is 2 metres in length, roughly 6 and a half feet). The Cabinet's also got some little cupboards underneath, which I may or may not expand into at a later time

*Questions! *If you can answer all of them, great. If you know the answer to one or two, please still speak up, I'll take any help I can get.

- Can anyone tell me what the best way to install the separation shelf would be? Anyone here done this kinda thing before? I assume I'll need to put some sort of sealant around the edges of the new shelf, what's recommended?

- Most effective heat source? I've heard so much conflicting information about pythons not needing/liking heat sources that produce light. Some people recommend heat from below via heat pads/cords only. Some people recommend heat from above that heats a piece of slate etc (light producing or darkened globes). I'm so lost haha

- My location for the air vents is basically guess work. Cold end having a high vent to release the heat as it rises, thus sucking in fresh air at the low vent to be warmed. I'm not even sure this is what happens haha it's just how it works in my head! Suggestions are welcome..

- How should I block the hole in the back of the cabinet where the TV cord used to be?

- I LOVE the almost stained glass look of the windows in the side compartments. When I eventually expand into those areas, will that glass be strong enough? I'd hate to have to replace it, it's quite beautiful.

- What kind of doors would you recommend for the enclosures? Sliding doors? Hinged doors? Regular glass strong enough, or does it have to be toughened? Is there a huge price difference?

- Will I need to sand down all the wood to remove any finish on it, or is the original finish fine to leave on? If I need to remove it, what would you recommend, and what should I use to re-seal it afterwards? If not, what can I use over the top of the existing finish to ensure it's water proofed?

- Will the look of my enclosure really suffer without a rock wall/background? I actually quite like the look of the wood.. Plus I'm concerned about my snakes getting in behind them.

- Any other suggestions I may not have thought to ask about, please suggest them anyway!

That's all I've got for now, sorry this post is so darn long! Hopefully some of you managed to wade through it. Thanks guys, looking forward to hearing some responses.

*PS* - People always insist on knowing the species of snakes going to be housed: 1 cape york carpet( Floyd) and 1 water python (Sierra). Floyd's just turned 1 year old, and is about 80cm, Sierra's just over 1 month old, not much more than a foot long.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 13, 2013)

Personally the first thing that comes to mind with your species and the size of the enclosure is to make it for one snake rather than making to enclosures that they will outgrow anyway. 

I am doing a TV cabinet build at the moment and the only part I am refinishing is the bottom where water might spill/soak through the substrate. Just sanded it back reasonably coarsley and painted it with Estapol varnish.

he cord hole is easy enough. Trace the opening onto another piece of timber the same thickness, take a jig saw and make a plug. Then a bit of PVA and a couple of staples will have the hole filled. With decorations or a background you won't know it's there.

Sliding doors are the cheapest/easiest option if you go hinged you will definitely need 6mm laminated or toughened glass. The side doors should be fine for future expansions.

My enclosure is 900x600x700 (W/D/H) have a look through here http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-mac-enclosure-tv-cabinet-197746/ and you should get some ideas.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Skippii (Jan 13, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Personally the first thing that comes to mind with your species and the size of the enclosure is to make it for one snake rather than making to enclosures that they will outgrow anyway.



They're going to need enclosures longer than 2 metres? Or is it the height that you're saying is inadequate? I was under the impression neither species required tall climbing enclosures, and that 2 metres was long enough. Is that not right? :shock:

- - - Updated - - -

haha of course! Why didn't I think of blocking the hole like that.. Thanks!


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 13, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Personally the first thing that comes to mind with your species and the size of the enclosure is to make it for one snake rather than making to enclosures that they will outgrow anyway.
> 
> I am doing a TV cabinet build at the moment and the only part I am refinishing is the bottom where water might spill/soak through the substrate. Just sanded it back reasonably coarsley and painted it with Estapol varnish.
> 
> ...



Question. Where do you get sliding glass doors to fit the exact needs of the cabinet you're refashioning?


----------



## Skippii (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a point Jasper.. *looks at Gruni for the answer*


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 13, 2013)

your coastal will love that whole thing to himself he needs height so use the whole lot just for him when he is an adult he will love it.....sorry your cape york my mistake....


----------



## Skippii (Jan 13, 2013)

smileysnake said:


> your coastal will love that whole thing to himself he needs height so use the whole lot just for him when he is an adult he will love it.....sorry your cape york my mistake....



Just out of curiosity, what are the dimensions of your bredli's home?


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 13, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> Question. Where do you get sliding glass doors to fit the exact needs of the cabinet you're refashioning?



Talk to your glazier, they can point you in the right direction. 
When I did my coastal adult tank I had you go commercial frame because normal domestic dont do a double sliding door

(There's a difference between sliding glass panels and sliding doors)


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, that space is only small enough for one of your snakes. I was thinking though, that if you took out these panels that separate the glass door spaces, and then added another panel downwards in the middle, then you might have room for two cages in one.


----------



## Skippii (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Jasper, I'll have a think about that. The plan was always to eventually take out those panels to add more floor space as they grow anyway. If I split the enclosures that way, would 1 Metre floor space be enough though? I feel like floor space is important so they can stretch out.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 13, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Thanks Jasper, I'll have a think about that. Would 1 Metre floor space be enough though? I feel like floor space is important so they can stretch out.



Most snakes like to climb more than stretch out. Well, pythons anyway. They also like to curl up and hide. So...probably height is your problem, not floor space.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, a few people beat me back to it but a) I think you're restricting your snakes to much with the height you are think of and as Jasper said your Cape york will want that central space once full grown. b) Your local Glass and Aluminium shop will cut your glass to size and sells standard palstic runners for about $15/m. 

If you divide it the way you suggest Jasper the lead light doors will look wrong, at that stage you would have to sacrifice them altogether and put clear glass all the way. With his current plan the glass doors would work well as a pseudo hide area and your main viewing area when they are active would be the centre of the unit.

It is a gorgeous unit and maybe the way to go is to make it for one snake (the Cape York), maybe extend to one side later and always keep the other side leadlight door as a display area. Or keep both as display areas and make the bottom cupboard a type of hide for the Cape York and then build a custom setup with a water feature for the water python out of something else.


----------



## Skippii (Jan 13, 2013)

back to the drawing board lol, thanks guys! Feel free to add any more suggestions, I'll be back in a bit!
x


----------



## Baturb (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a pic of my enclosure I have just finished for my MD


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe you could sell it on to someone looking for something great for their lizards. Or how about putting a swap out there. Trade this one for another one, so to speak. It is a gorgeous cabinet though. Your Cape York would love it. Good luck!


----------



## Skippii (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome enclosure baturb! How's your MD like it?

Nah Jasper, it was such a good deal and it could make such a gorgeous enclosure, definitely not planning to sell it. I'll work something out and let you guys know what I'm gonna do  

Thanks for your advice so far everyone!


----------



## sharky (Jan 13, 2013)

That's cool baturb!!!!


----------



## Baturb (Jan 13, 2013)

Bundy loves it, there is not a part of the enclosure he doesn't get into, I have the big hide in the lower left and the additional hides every where for him but every morning when I get up and look to see where he is hiding I always find him coiled up and perched on top of one of the hanging vines in one of the corners


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 13, 2013)

cabinet is 2.1m high so about 1800mm x 800mm wide x 400mm deep i have another enclosure that is 2200mm long x 1500mm high x 550mm deep that is for my next snake lol just getting it ready i like to give them plenty of room to make them happy as i can in captivity...


----------



## Skippii (Jan 14, 2013)

Alright, so I've taken the advice you guys have given me and gone out and bought a second cabinet (which I'll eventually set up as a second enclosure). So the cabinet in this thread will be for one snake now.

Can anyone tell me what kind of heat source would be best for this enclosure?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

One I did last year. I just used aluminium tube from bunnings for the window frame.


----------



## Skippii (Jan 14, 2013)

That's very cool, Snowman! I hope mine turns out half as nice as that
x


----------



## Snowman (Jan 14, 2013)

Skippii said:


> That's very cool, Snowman! I hope mine turns out half as nice as that
> x



Can't mess them up. They are already made! Just need to fix a frame in so you can put sliding glass in and you are pretty much done!


----------

